# Is it okay to ride in open fields?



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Around where I live there are a LOT of open fields..seeing as I only have seven acres filled with woods to ride on, I want a place to just ride free and gallop. Is it illegal to ride in the open fields? My mother thinks it is, but there are no signs saying "private property" etc..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you don't know the owner of the fields, then I would stay off of them. Sometimes people have grain/crops planted that riding would tear up. You might try to find out who owns the fields and ask them if they mind you riding on them. I wouldn't do it without permission though. Even if there are not any "no trespassing" signs up, it is still private property and it is protected under the trespassing laws even if it isn't posted.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

lol sadly I thought that was going to be the answer. Thanks anyways! Now I guess I have to believe my mom!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

If you do get permission, then it's perfectly okay though....so ask around a bit! Most landowners don't mind as long as nobody ticks them off


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree-- The worst that can happen is you get a "no." It'll take a bit of research, and maybe some calling around, but if you really want an open space to run on, it'll be worth it!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just ask the owner for permission. Worse thing they can say is no. No harm no foul.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with all the other answers! Just look around and do some research. Ask people and all the hard work will pay off. The worst that will happen is getting a "No", but you most likely will get a "Go for It" If there are no crops. 

Even if there aren't signs up, its best to call incase.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Will do everyone! Thanks for the help


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

As everyone has said above, just ask. We live around a lot of farm fields, and so long as we do not trudge through them while they are growing crops and remain to the sides during the summer months (in the winter we can run all through them) the farmers do not care.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Does it look like somebody is working the land? Then definitely ask. since it's something you are riding your horses to and from. It should be close enough that you know your neighbors and just go ask.

Here in Utah 75% of the land is public lands (Forest Service, BLM or State Trust Lands) . So we have access to vast amounts of land to ride on. Our biggest concern is access to the pubic lands. Since most of the cultivatable lands were homesteaded centuries ago. Which means the farm land that adjoins the public lands is private and you often have to cross that private land to get onto the public land.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Always ask first. You also have to be sure to ask the OWNER - not the renter. If anything happens - the landowner is the responsible party. However if you or your horse damages something, then you will be responsible for the damage.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If and when you do get permission, it is usually best practice to stay to the edge of an open field. One, you do less damage, two, it's often easier to control your horse with a pyschological boundary like a tree line and three, you're much less likely to find groundhog or gopher holes.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

If you have trouble finding out who owns the land go to your county offices and check with the county recorder. Ask for a plat map of the area--you'll have to know pretty exactly what area you're interested in. The plat map will have the private property boundaries and the office folks can tell you who owns which piece. 

Then just call and ask permission. I've called several local landowners and always been told "have a ball!" Fact is, a couple of them encouraged me to ride their land to help spread fertilizer! ;-)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*nods* We've had very few problems! There is a trail and small field that connects our road to another road and to ride around would take 20 minutes or more, and the owner was perfectly happy to allow us to not only cross his property as a short cut but ride in the field as well!

We are surrounded by crop land and if we absolutely have to traverse a field for any reason, we stick along the edges and in the tire tracks already made by the farmer checking his land.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ As Maura said, always ride on the outter edge of the fields. Adding to what Maura said as to they reasons, it also shows respect for the owner/farmer of the land.

The new barn I am now at, I have access to 200 acres of land to ride on, this is the land that the Fox Hunters use, and we end up around quite a few different fields, and we always ride on the outter edge. 

Just try to not have your horse spook at something, causing your horse to leap out into the field, with you flying in some acrobatic manuver, landing on the side of your horse on your knee's...leaving a huge indent in the corn field.....lol. 

Getting back on, laughing at what just happened with your pals, soon realizing the huge "gap", or "lack there of" of corn husks, advertising where we just were to the farmer. *smacks forehead*

After our hack, I had to drive over to the owners place, knock on their door and appologize for the nice big crop circle we left. I ended up leaving, mumbling to myself "stupid deer hut" *that's what he spooked at*

We were trotting along, on the outter edge of the corn field going to the right. All of a sudden, a large black "hut" that a Hunter set up to prepare for the Deer Hunting Season, appeared to the left of us as we were going around a bend. Nelson saw it, leaped in the air, zooming to the right, causing me to soar to the left. When we both landed, we were in the corn field. I landed on my knee's, right beside him - somehow. lol

Great fun *rolls eyes*


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SailorGriz said:


> Fact is, a couple of them encouraged me to ride their land to help spread fertilizer! ;-)


And many don't want horses on their fields to leave behind manure with weed seeds in it.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

To add to what painted horse said, here in Maine something like 94% of land is privately owned. You can't ride AT ALL here unless you get permission...aside from the small amount of public land we do have. Most people are completely fine with it as long as you respect their land, respect their crops, etc. There's even an area of land known as "Rockefeller Land" where horses are allowed but nothing else, as the horse people were the only ones not to offend this prestigious family and the only ones not to get kicked off the land.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

And another point -

Riding on private land is one of those situations in life where "Asking forgiveness afterwords is better than asking permission first." DOES NOT apply. As a small landowner who has spend *years* cultivating the trust and good will of large landowners around me so I may continue to ride out, nothing makes me angrier than someone assuming that because they see me or someone else riding the land, it must be okay for them too. 

If you don't have explicit permission from the registered landowner, don't go.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

maura said:


> and three, you're much less likely to find groundhog or gopher holes.



This is what I am always afraid of when riding in fields. My luck, we'd step right in some kind of hole. :shock:


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

around where I live it is ALL privately owned land , mostly dairy farm/sheep/alpacas and some massive apple and kiwifruit orchards. So long as you ask permission and always SHUT THE GATES!! and don't go bashing holes through hedge fences you should be allright. If you dont harass the livestock and check before you ride - especially around calving/lambing time the usually don't mind and are often grateful for somebody riding the edges to alert them to any possible breakages.


----------

